# [SOLVED] Overclocking the AMD athlon II X4 640



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello everyone, recently i bought a new GPU, and so i want to get the most out of my system. As stated in the title i have the AMD athlon II X4 640. It runs at 3 Ghz at default.

Some extra information about my system:
System specs: 
CPU-Z Validator 3.1
techPowerUp GPU-Z Validation a3nud
I have the XFX Pro 650W PSU

No case fans ETC, but i'm getting a new case somewhere in the future with 2 case fans mounted on it.
I don't have the stock cooler, but i have the Scythe mugen 3.
Here are the temperatures of my PC when idle:









Looks pretty cool right?

I hope some people can point me in the right direction as i never overclocked before.

If possible i also like to overclock my GPU a little bit using ati overdrive but i don't know if it really has an impact on long terms.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: Overclocking the AMD athlon II X4 640*

I'm not an AMD expert, but your CPU and GPU temps look good under idle the main thing is what are they like at 100% load by running Prime95 or OCCT and posting a screenshot then from HWMonitor. You'll need to get case fans, one intake in the front and one exhaust at the back, as your harddrive's temps are a little high at 40c. 

When loading your CPU and GPU watch the 12v line that it does not dip below 11,4v as that is then below the 5% tolerance for PSU rails. Yours is already at 11,77v which is a little low but could increase and normalize under load. The XFX Pro is a good PSU, just a cautionary measure to look out for. How old is your XFX Pro PSU?


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Overclocking the AMD athlon II X4 640*



Johnny1982 said:


> I'm not an AMD expert, but your CPU and GPU temps look good under idle the main thing is what are they like at 100% load by running Prime95 or OCCT and posting a screenshot then from HWMonitor. You'll need to get case fans, one intake in the front and one exhaust at the back, as your harddrive's temps are a little high at 40c.
> 
> When loading your CPU and GPU watch the 12v line that it does not dip below 11,4v as that is then below the 5% tolerance for PSU rails. Yours is already at 11,77v which is a little low but could increase and normalize under load. The XFX Pro is a good PSU, just a cautionary measure to look out for. How old is your XFX Pro PSU?


I bought it somewhere in the beginning of this year (Februari - march?)
And i know my Hard drives are running really hot- i can feel it if i touch one. That's also one of the main reasons i want a new case; To install extra fans, and have more space in between my 2 hard drives.
I was thinking of getting this case: Cooler Master Behuizing Centurion 5 II Product Details bij MyCom
But i might as well go for a big tower.

I'm going to render a video of the stress test i did so it is easier to see it.
Should i be worried that when the other cores reached test 5, core#1 (Second core) reached test 2?


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Overclocking the AMD athlon II X4 640*

Here it is:

‪Stress test PC- Techsupportforum‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Overclocking the AMD athlon II X4 640*

No one that can give me some advice on how to overclock my CPU, and if i have to worry about the second core taking so long to complete the stress test?


----------



## narmour (May 6, 2009)

*Re: Overclocking the AMD athlon II X4 640*

Your CPU temps don't seem right. What case and CPU cooler do you have?

Make sure you ENABLE round of checking in Prime95 otherwise you won;t know if you are getting errors.

Do an 'in-place large FFT's test' for a few hours and come back see how you got on.

Getting a 'stable' overclock you really need to do a 24 hour stress test with no errors.

Also download CPUz and post up what overclock info you have on the go, multi/bus etc.

\narm


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Overclocking the AMD athlon II X4 640*



narmour said:


> Your CPU temps don't seem right. What case and CPU cooler do you have?
> 
> Make sure you ENABLE round of checking in Prime95 otherwise you won;t know if you are getting errors.
> 
> ...


CPU cooler and CPUz link was already in the first post :4-thatsba
I'll do the other thing you mentioned though.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Overclocking the AMD athlon II X4 640*

Besides, i didn't overclock anything yet, and right now the tests seem good (They are all on the same test)


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have a new CPU now, so this thread is marked as solved.


----------

